
Trump fires acting attorney general: She 'betrayed' the DOJ - lj3
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/trump-fires-acting-attorney-general-she-betrayed-the-doj/article/2613429
======
TenOhms
Whether politically agreeable or not, the AG works for the executive branch
making what she did a cut and dry case of insubordination.

~~~
jonjacky
No, the AG is supposed to warn when the president steps into legal trouble,
whether he wants to hear it or not.

The president of the US is not like the proprietor or CEO of a business. The
people who work in the executive branch are obligated to the whole country,
not to him. The AG takes an oath to uphold and defend the constitution etc. -
there is no promise to obey the president. This AG said she doubted the
executive order was lawful, so it was her duty to point that out.

------
Analemma_
This weekend was a dry run for a coup: [http://boingboing.net/2017/01/30/was-
this-weekend-a-trial-ba...](http://boingboing.net/2017/01/30/was-this-weekend-
a-trial-ballo.html). This is exactly how it happens, folks.

~~~
tooyoungtoodumb
This seems hyperbolic - but I can really only remember obama's presidency for
comparison, and I'm not quite educated on the actions of past administrations.

Is there a way to compare past administrations' actions with the current's
without relying on others, so I can reliably evaluate claims like this while
still being a relative layman?

